# Still Learning to shoot Pickle fork



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

still learning on some short shots


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Recon you got the hang of that. Good to see interest in puckles growing


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good video!

Looks like you are flattening that pfs learning curve!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Cool video! Keep it up! You will be shoot'n quarters out of the air in no time!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Good shootin!!


----------

